# I don't know what to do!



## TenderTeen (May 7, 2011)

My husband has severe ocd/anxiety and has been off medication for almost two months now. We have only been married a month. He has lost sexual interest in me and views sex as a chore. He instead masturbates to porn, and when I told him it hurt me that he would deny me sex, but masturbated he said he was going to stop. He hasn't been able to and keeps trying to find porn that is acceptable...Hentai, Yaoi. He has been an avid porn user for years and when he lost his libido all his attention goes towards porn. He's trying but it causes arguments, because he cannot manage to just quit. His last response to my upset when he wanted a Yaoi was I was controlling and he no longer even liked me. He didn't want to be with me anymore at all. Today he says he loves me, and he had sex with me twice...but I'm scared. I don't want to lose him and I don't know what to do! I love him, I left my family, postponed my education for him......


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

May I ask how old you two are?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

If he's using porn, he hasn't lost his libido. 

Why is he off his meds? That does not seem to make any sense.


----------



## TenderTeen (May 7, 2011)

We are both twenty. And that was exactly how I felt about his drive! He's been off his meds because they gave him the wrong appointment card and the walk-ins didn't work.....too many people! So they finally scheduled him one.


----------



## TenderTeen (May 7, 2011)

They are prescribed each visit and he wasn't on insurance before so he had to constantly get samples of one of them.


----------

